# WD-40 Removes Tar Spots



## foreverfreedom (May 25, 2016)

Just seen a YouTube video where some 10-year-old shows how to remove tar spots using WD-40; well that's saved some money - maybe?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Tar remover also removes tar spots. It's not expensive either. 
If you scour YouTube you will find videos that tell you toothpaste cleans headlights and brake fluid hides damage in paintwork.
I'd rather just do these things properly.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

WD-40 contains petroleum distillates (paint thinner). Would you really want to spray that on your paintwork intentionally. Yes it may work as a cleaner, but then trying to remove the wd40 afterwards as basically its meant as a "water displacer" Can leave you needing to use more solvents/chemicals. 
Its not actually that good a a lubricant only as a temporary fix. It's designed to dissolve rust, so imagine what it would do to any form of protection you may of had.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

@ DLGWRX02

Paint polish and cleansers also contains petroleum distillates.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> WD-40 contains petroleum distillates (paint thinner).


And what prey tell do you think the likes of AutoGlym Tar Remover and AutoSmart Tardis etc contain then? :lol: 



DLGWRX02 said:


> It's designed to dissolve rust, so imagine what it would do to any form of protection you may of had.


I bit way off the mark there again WD40 does not dissolve rust its a penetrating fluid (oooh errrr Mrs!! ) its a super thin liquid that will seep through the threads etc and loosen up corroded parts not by dissolving the rust.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> WD-40 contains petroleum distillates (paint thinner).


what do you think tardis contains? WD-40 is way way less harmful than tardis yet people on here love it.

WD-40 is absolutely fine for removing tar.

when you start opening your eyes you will find lots of detailing products are smoke and mirrors, its all about clever advertising rather than clever products. obviously the more expensive it is the better it is


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> It's designed to dissolve rust, so imagine what it would do to any form of protection you may of had.


WOW imagine what all these fallout removers do - THEY dissolve rust - WD-40 doesn't 

you obviously have no idea what WD-40 does... or what it does compared to other detailing products.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> And what prey tell do you think the likes of AutoGlym Tar Remover and AutoSmart Tardis etc contain then? :lol:
> 
> I bit way off the mark there again WD40 does not dissolve rust its a penetrating fluid (oooh errrr Mrs!! ) its a super thin liquid that will seep through the threads etc and loosen up corroded parts not by dissolving the rust.


Looking through there safety sheets nothing mentions pertroleum distillates, BUT thats not to say they're not named under some chemical code.

Tardis Contains Hydrocarbons, C9-C11, n-alkanes, isoalkanes, cyclics, <2% aromatics
XYLENE

and this was taken from wd40 site, so don't shoot the messenger.
"WD-40 isn't actually a true lubricant. WD stands for "water displacing" and its main use is as a solvent or rust dissolver."


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

A&J said:


> @ DLGWRX02
> 
> Paint polish and cleansers also contains petroleum distillates.


Yes agreed, but they are designed and formulated to perform a particular application.

If not then why bother have them, everyone would just use cheap wd40 for stripping everything back.

I'm just an amateur but even i know to use the correct tools for the job.

Lets ask, How many professionals would use wd40 over dedicated tar remover? if no, then why not?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It works well on tar, and is very safe on paint it doesn't even harm 1k lacquers. The only issue with it is it leaves an oily residue which you'd want to wash off thoroughly which would probably also mean needing to reapply any protection. Plus it's not actually that cheap, a decent size 500ml tin is what? £6 ish.

It may come as a surprise, but most car paints are designed to be resistant to petrol and petroleum based solutions...


----------



## foreverfreedom (May 25, 2016)

I expect you all know this already but, if not, WD-40 stands for Water Displacement (lubricant) Number 40. It was the 40th attempt of NASA to produce a water displacement preservative to protect rockets out in the open at Cape Canaveral, in the 50s.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Yes agreed, but they are designed and formulated to perform a particular application.
> 
> If not then why bother have them, everyone would just use cheap wd40 for stripping everything back.
> 
> ...


Gasoline can also remove/dissolve tar spots just like wd-40 as both are solvents. And clear coat can withstand gasoline for some time before it yellows.

But both (gasoline & wd-40) are also highly flammable and no one wants their car or fire :wall:

+ its not easy to clean one or the other off paint and both are very dangerous for the environment.


----------



## mallettsmallett (May 9, 2016)

So, is white spirit or meths a safe and cheaper (£1) alternative to Tar Remover (£6)? It's just hydrocarbons innit? (I'm ignoring the whole VHC content and the environment for a moment). Assuming your clearcoat is intact (you wouldnt want it in contact with paint)

And I don't want a 'Well I wouldn't trust it' answers either  Any chemists in the hizzle?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mallettsmallett said:


> So, is white spirit or meths a safe and cheaper (£1) alternative to Tar Remover (£6)? It's just hydrocarbons innit? (I'm ignoring the whole VHC content and the environment for a moment). Assuming your clearcoat is intact (you wouldnt want it in contact with paint)
> 
> And I don't want a 'Well I wouldn't trust it' answers either  Any chemists in the hizzle?


its all i use , but folk like to think they know better with ££££ fancy products that do the same thing

if it doesnt cost ££££ then it must be crap


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

foreverfreedom said:


> I expect you all know this already but, if not, WD-40 stands for Water Displacement (lubricant) Number 40. It was the 40th attempt of NASA to produce a water displacement preservative to protect rockets out in the open at Cape Canaveral, in the 50s.


They should have kept going possibly to WD 140
:thumb:


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

mallettsmallett said:


> So, is white spirit or meths a safe and cheaper (£1) alternative to Tar Remover (£6)? It's just hydrocarbons innit? (I'm ignoring the whole VHC content and the environment for a moment). Assuming your clearcoat is intact (you wouldnt want it in contact with paint)
> 
> And I don't want a 'Well I wouldn't trust it' answers either  Any chemists in the hizzle?


I use white spirit with a cotton wool ball (ask the Mrs) for getting rid of tar. It works perfectly.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

dave_h said:


> I use white spirit with a cotton wool ball (ask the Mrs) for getting rid of tar. It works perfectly.


I bet your paint has not fallen off either? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> .....WD40 does not dissolve rust its a penetrating fluid ...... its a super thin liquid that will seep through the threads etc and loosen up corroded parts not by dissolving the rust.


It isn't even that really 

It was originally developed in the 1950s by The Rocket Chemical Company (not NASA ) specifically to displace water and leave a protective coating on the skin and fuel tanks of the Convair Atlas missile. It isn't much good as a penetrant because the lubricating oil content slows it down - Plus Gas (which is mainly kerosene) is much better.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

mallettsmallett said:


> So, is white spirit or meths a safe and cheaper (£1) alternative to Tar Remover (£6)? It's just hydrocarbons innit? (I'm ignoring the whole VHC content and the environment for a moment). Assuming your clearcoat is intact (you wouldnt want it in contact with paint)
> 
> And I don't want a 'Well I wouldn't trust it' answers either  Any chemists in the hizzle?


Meths is short for methylated spirits - it's a form of alcohol which is a polar solvent (as is water, and IPA) and as such, not all that effective on tar, at least not compared with the non-polar solvents in eg white spirit. So if you have the choice between the two, white spirit would be the one to use.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mugwump said:


> It isn't even that really
> 
> It was originally developed in the 1950s by The Rocket Chemical Company (not NASA ) specifically to displace water and leave a protective coating on the skin and fuel tanks of the Convair Atlas missile. It isn't much good as a penetrant because the lubricating oil content slows it down - Plus Gas (which is mainly kerosene) is much better.


Always worked for me loosening rusty nuts (oooh errr Mrs! )


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 9, 2016)

I use WD-40 as a degreaser when I clean my cycle chain and cassette. A thin layer will evaporate quickly


----------

